# What's your morning routine?



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just curious what other people do...

1. Where does he/she sleep? (bedroom or other)
2. On the bed/crate or own bed?
3. Do you take him/her out first, or get ready first?

Any other pertinant information.

For me: I've been doing different things to see what works better. Until 2 weeks ago, this is what I was doing:
1. In a crate in the living room
2. n/a
3. I would get ready first and then let her out but she was whining and crying her little head off until I came down, so....I decided to try something different...

Now:
1. She sleeps on her own bed on the floor next to my side of the bed.
2. I guess I already answered that...
3. She's been waking up before me, but I'm working on dealing with that, but when I get up, I take her out immediately and then she follows me around (well...used to until she decided that she had a mind of her own!) while I get ready.

Hopefully this will be helpful for others...


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Diary of a really spoilt pooch:- 
1) sleeps in his bed in our bedroom
2) 5 am comes to Dad's side of the bed and says Hi. Dad lifts him into the bed where he snuggles into the crook of his arm and both go back to sleep until about 6.30. (Does not disturb Mother under penalty of death).
3) Dad gets up and he waits in bedroom for him to wash and dress then they go downstairs together. He goes out in garden and then waits for dad to go out and get the newspapers, then sits on his lap while dad tries to do the crossword. Stays there until he hears any sound from upstairs then whines quietly at the stair gate until Mum appears.

It's a dogs life


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Ahhhhh! Yes, its a dogs life alright, haha.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Aaaaw! Dylan and Bella sound like they have very happy, lovely lives!! Sleeping with mum and dad!! Lucky pooches!

Noodle sleeps in her own bed in the study (we never use it as a study - so it's her bedroom really!). We're still house training, so as soon as we get up in the morning we dash downstairs and let her out...but maybe we should try the getting ready first as she then gets all excited and doesn't like us disappearing for showers and to get dressed (cue lots of crying!).


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosie sleeps on her bed in our walk-in closet, which is in our master bedroom's bathroom. She would be allowed to sleep on our bedroom floor like the poodles do, but the dog snores terribly! I swear, she could wake the dead!! 

At 5:30 a.m., the alarm goes off, at which time the thundering herd of 4 dogs is let outside. They then come in to eat breakfast: Rosie and the lab eat in the kitchen, and the 2 poodles eat in their crates in the living room. Our shy poodle prefers to eat in his crate, and the other poodle's a beast, so he's fed in his crate to protect the food of the other dogs. DH takes over supervisory duty while I go back to take my shower. 

I then take my shower and get ready for work. The dogs go outside again before DH and I go to work, around 7 a.m. Rosie, and both poodles all stay in their crates during the day - none are trustworthy enough to leave out. The old man lab, has the run of the house.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty does the following:
1) sleeps in her bed on the floor next to my bed
2) at my parents she sneaks onto their bed at some point in the night and they don't usually notice!! With me she often pops her head up and sticks her paws on the side of the bed at around 6.30am ish when I left her onto my bed and she settles down at my feet. 
3) Usually I pop her straight outside as soon as I get up for her to go to the toilet. If I am in the office I get up at about 6am as I leave for the office at 6.45am (so she rarely gets on my bed if I am up early) but on a work from home day or a day when I am going out to a site for a meeting (I work for a construction company so go to building sites 2 or 3 times a week) I get up about 7.15am. Then once she has been to the toilet, she shoots straight back into my bedroom and generally now leaps striaght back into her bed until I am showered and dressed. Sometimes she lies on my bed thought whilst I am gettin dressed.

When I leave the house early she gets picked up by the dog walker at 9am and she knows the routine as she sits on her blanket on the sofa once I am dressed and waits for her treat that I give her as I leave!!

Sounds like we have a few cockapoos who sleep in the bedroom!!!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I got a good laugh out of all of your stories! Love it! I love how they're such an important part of our lives! 

For those of you following my morning shananigans...

I had a ball stuffed with treats in it ready for this morning. She didn't wake up until my first alarm (YAY) but then she wouldn't come into the bathroom with me while I got ready so I used it to get her in! It worked wonders. Instead of jumping on the bed (where she is not allowed at any time), she licked at that ball the whole time. Woohoo!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

We are a little more strict and don't allow dogs upstairs at night. Maisie sleeps in our kitchen/breakfast room, sometimes in her bed, sometimes on the sofa. She is happy with the routine and sometimes takes herself off to bed if its late in the evening (after snuggling up to us on the sofa in the lounge).

My husband gets up at 6 and is the first one downstairs to let her out in the garden. After that she is sleepy in the mornings and usually snoozes till 8ish.

I feel a little guilty not to allow her to sleep in our bedroom after reading that other dogs do - but I wouldn't sleep as well with her up there and have had enough years of not sleeping well with babies/young children!

Interesting to know what others do.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

To be honest I hadn't intended to have Betty sleeeping in my bedroom but I live in a 2nd floor flat and when I got her last year in the summer it was really hot and getting light so early that she was waking up at 4am and wouldn't settle. I have black out curtains in my room and as soon as I put her in there she just slept all night.

Now I often wonder where she is in the evening and I find her curled up in her bed in my bedroom!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> I feel a little guilty not to allow her to sleep in our bedroom after reading that other dogs do - but I wouldn't sleep as well with her up there and have had enough years of not sleeping well with babies/young children! Interesting to know what others do.


Don't worry, I do the same as you and I don't expect Flo or Rosie lie there at night thinking that all the other dogs get to go in the bedroom and they don't - it's how it's always been for them.

I put Flo out in the utility room around 11pm. Whoever is down first (anytime between 6.30 and 9.00) lets her out in the garden for a wee then she just doodles about waiting until I come down. She stands next to me while I make a coffee then when I sit down to drink it she finds a bone and lays across my lap. When I've finished my coffee she gets her food.

She has learnt to just potter around on her own in the morning as it's a busy house with a 16, 13 and 5 year old. She just wanders about watching what's going on or sits on a beanbag looking out the front window.

I'm afraid I don't do dogs in the bedroom for the same reason as you - far too many years of broken nights and my little girl still wanders in about 5am for a hug.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh good, I don't feel so bad then! Maisie is also happy to snooze or potter around till everyone is up. I also have teenagers (16 and 14) and don't let Maisie upstairs until they are both up too - she has pushed her way into one boy's room and scratched on the door or another before, and as much as they love her, they don't appreciate being woken at the weekend!!

Dogs are quite adaptable, I guess, and learn to fit into their family's routine.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie sleeps in the kitchen in her crate too! She's not allowed upstairs at all. 

Normally, my husband is up first and he gets ready then lets himself out through the side door of our house, which means he doesn't go near Rosie. She is used to this now, so generally ignores the first noises she hears, but starts barking when she hears me get up (we fool her on occasions like this morning when I was up first). I go straight downstairs in my PJs and let her out for a wee, then take her into the utility room for her breakfast. Then it's back to the garden for a poo, then a bit of Mummy/Rosie time and then back in her crate while I go upstairs to get ready (I've tried letting her stay in the kitchen, but she gets more worked up that way).

She's generally quiet until I get the kids up and then she barks again when she hears them. On a work day, our nanny arrives about 7.45 and Rosie quietens down then for some reason. I go downstairs and say goodbye and she gives me the 'you're abandoning me' look that the kids have clearly taught her! On a Mummy Day, I get the kids ready with Rosie barking the whole time and then we go down and let her out and we have breakfast with her sniffing around the place (until she tries to jump up at the table and gets put back in her crate again - it's been fab this week with the warmer weather, because I've just opened the back door and let her mooch around outside while we eat).

But our routine gets shaken up ALL the time, so she's learning not to expect anything particularly. 

They are adaptable aren't they? Such different routines!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

My 2 have their own sofa and dog bed in the conservatory ! Thats where they are at night, if we go out in the day without them they have the run of the house as the conservatory can be too hot.
Usually week days hubby is up first about 6am and lets them out, I come down about 7.30 and get jumped over then I feed them.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear someone that does something different all the time! Once I'm out of the shower, the routine is always the same, but between getting out of bed and the shower, who knows what will happen!! 

In related news: Bella did fabulous this morning! She slept until my alarm went off. I hit snooze and then I heard her sniffing and sneezing (does anyone else's dog do that?) and knew she was up. Instead of going to find something bad to chew on, she actually chewed on her nylabone!!!!! YAY!!! I did a happy dance and gave her some love!  Maybe she'd figuring it out?!?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Well done Bella!!! Betty actually chose not to get up the other week when I was getting up at 6am for work and stayed flat out snoozing in her bed til I was showered and dressed and then I had to get her up to take her out to the toilet before I went to work as I thought she might not survive until the dog walker arrived 2 hours later!!! When I first got her I thought that day would NEVER arrive so was very chuffed when it did!!!!

Love all the different routines!! I would probably not have had Betty sleeping in my room if I hadn't lived in a flat. The couple of times she's stayed at my friends who has a dog too, they have both slept in the kitchen. At my parents she sleeps in their room at the end of their bed in her bed and as her blanket in her bed is black its difficult to tell if she is in her bed and one night my mum said she popped to the loo after my dad had come to bed and shut their door and she bent down to check if Betty was there and she wasn't!!! She'd gone out of their room before dad came to bed and mum hadn't noticed and was asleep on the bed where I sleep!! So I think she'd probably sleep anywhere these days as she's got more settled!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

My crew go to sleep on my bed at around 9. I follow around 10 or 11. We wake around 8 normally. I get up and leave, they stay on the bed. I get done with the bathroom and tap the wall as I go by, signalling them to jump off and follow me to the back door for their potty break.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

How in the world do you get your dogs to stay sleeping while you're getting ready? Bella wakes up and is ready to go immediately! Is it just her age? Someone please tell me she'll stop being such a morning pup as she gets older!!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine don't stay asleep. When they were young, but I know from experience they could hold it for a few minutes, I'd put them in a wait (don't get off the bad, but you can move) and just left for a minute or two. I slowly stretched it, till ten minutes was even ok, though normally it's more like five. I also weaned them off the word, at first I used it, but then only a open palm, then nothing at all. In the beginning they'd try to follow me and got glared at for thinking about jumping off, or a firm no and point back to the bed if they did. It didn't take long tell they wouldn't even try to follow me. But they're always awake and wiggling around once I leave the bed.

Bella should sleep in more with age. 'Lo is much better now then she was at nine m.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> Mine don't stay asleep. When they were young, but I know from experience they could hold it for a few minutes, I'd put them in a wait (don't get off the bad, but you can move) and just left for a minute or two. I slowly stretched it, till ten minutes was even ok, though normally it's more like five. I also weaned them off the word, at first I used it, but then only a open palm, then nothing at all. In the beginning they'd try to follow me and got glared at for thinking about jumping off, or a firm no and point back to the bed if they did. It didn't take long tell they wouldn't even try to follow me. But they're always awake and wiggling around once I leave the bed.
> 
> Bella should sleep in more with age. 'Lo is much better now then she was at nine m.


Great advice! Did you use treats when you were working the 'wait'? She waits brilliantly (like my new word!!?) when she knows i have a treat, or am going to get a treat. I need to work it more in general.

Also, she continues to jump on the bed and stick her face in my poor sleeping husbands face. Suggestions on how to stop that? We tell her off immediately, but she's so fast I can't catch her before she's up and in his face!!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> Did you use treats when you were working the 'wait'? She waits brilliantly (like my new word!!?) when she knows i have a treat, or am going to get a treat. I need to work it more in general.


Only when teaching it, after they get it I just expect them to do it. And the way they lunge off the bed and fly around the corner I think they consider being released a treat in itself lol. 

Where do you want her to wait? I expect mine to stay on my bed. Being as it has a drop of the edge, they understand the boundary. And they don't have to move after waking up, that is a huge plus too.



> Also, she continues to jump on the bed and stick her face in my poor sleeping husbands face. Suggestions on how to stop that? We tell her off immediately, but she's so fast I can't catch her before she's up and in his face!!


Could you put a small leash on her, attached as far away from his side of the bed as possible, so she has lots of freedom but can't quite reach him?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

sonatalady7 said:


> Also, she continues to jump on the bed and stick her face in my poor sleeping husbands face. Suggestions on how to stop that? We tell her off immediately, but she's so fast I can't catch her before she's up and in his face!!


Hahahahaha! I just love the way that cockapoos do that! Dylan rarely licks, but he loves to get up close and personal with his face stuck right in ours. And he stares right in our eyes too! never known another dog do that 
It's just too cute to try to stop it!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

So we've been trying the 'dog whisperer' approach and using our 'energy' to coax her off the couch while we're eating... but I just can't do it. I try to be all serious and 'stare her down' all the while thinking "GET OFF THE BLEEPING COUCH" and she looks at me...with these sad sad eyes...and then I laugh...and she starts wagging her tail and jumps on me...and it's all over! 

Then she goes in her crate because I need to eat dinner!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I can do it to Lady but my husband can't I can make her sit and lie down and get off things with just a stare, my husband will try and she just looks at him and keeps on doing what she was doing...then I laugh...lol Who's the pack leader! lol


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I think my husband tries this approach with me. Sometimes he just stares at me, as I am putting my G&T glass down on the arm of the sofa, or walking through the house with my wellies on etc etc etc. I think he needs a Wife Whisperer.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Louise! hahah too funny


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats hilarious, Louise - I can just imagine the scenario!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

1. Where does he/she sleep? (bedroom or other)
2. On the bed/crate or own bed?
3. Do you take him/her out first, or get ready first?

1 & 2. Axle sleeps in his doggie cave (crate) at the far side of the bedroom. We are actually going to try and slowly move him into the kitchen because we have a baby on the way and when Axle hears me move at the slightest at night he crys, so the last thing I want is for him to wake up a newborn.

3. When my husband and I wake up, we put him in the living room and he just lays down chewing on his bone. We both get dressed, brush our teeth and then take him out. Axle is great though. He will do whatever until we are ready. Then when it's time to take him out he will sit at the front door and hand us each paw to put his harness on. He loves to go for walks even though he is an AWFUL walker.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

1. Where does he/she sleep? (bedroom or other)
2. On the bed/crate or own bed?
3. Do you take him/her out first, or get ready first?

Freddy sleeps in his bed in our hallway. He used to have a crate to sleep in, but it took up SO much space that when he was around 6 months old we moved him into a "big boys bed".

He usually spends the evening with us, either laying at our feet or looking out the front window. At around 10ish I tell him its "wee wee time" (have said that since he was a pup) and take him outside. After he has been, I say "night night time" (again since a pup!) and he takes himself off to his bed and settles for the night. We close the doors and head upstairs.

In the mornings, my husband is usually the first one up. He gets greeted very enthuisastically and then lets Freddy out if he needs to go. Usually he holds it until later (he doesn't like to miss saying hello to everyone in the mornings!). He is always waiting at the bottom of the stairs for me, with his head resting on the bottom step. I make a fuss of him and then make his breakfast. He usually goes into the garden after breakfast and then takes up his position at the bottom of the stairs until we are ready to walk to school.

He is a very good boy because he is also not allowed upstairs (too many small toys I worry about him eating) and he never tries to come up, he just sits at the bottom waiting for us to come down.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw thats cute! We say "ni night time" too. lol Axle knows what that means! Sometimes, he will hide under the couch when we say that. It's like he is a child and he does not want to go to bed. lol

He also has a "big boy bed" BUT he loves to bite it and drag it around the house. He rarely lays in it.


----------

